# Worlds Fastest Snake



## RoSsIkId (26/6/14)

1. I will be kaaaaaaaak my whole bike
2. The snake is very unsafe, no ATGAT


----------



## BhavZ (26/6/14)

Second gear wheelie into third without dropping the nose, very well done

Oh and the snake bit was cool too.


----------



## MarkK (26/6/14)

wow lol thats sketchy.

And it decides to sit on the clutch, freak out moment!


----------



## RoSsIkId (26/6/14)

BhavZ said:


> Second gear wheelie into third without dropping the nose, very well done
> 
> Oh and the snake bit was cool too.


 
Only suzuki owners will know what that is like

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## BhavZ (26/6/14)

RoSsIkId said:


> Only suzuki owners will know what that is like


Starting a brand war are we lol

Us honda boys can do that too you know..

But I will tip my hat off to Suzi for being the cut-out kings


----------



## RoSsIkId (26/6/14)

I never said anything about brand war.

Atleast you guys can say you race in the superbikes and gp, we there somewhere

@BhavZ what honda you got?


----------



## Darth_V@PER (26/6/14)

Now that's scaley.... Nice one @RoSsIkId


----------



## BhavZ (26/6/14)

RoSsIkId said:


> I never said anything about brand war.
> 
> Atleast you guys can say you race in the superbikes and gp, we there somewhere
> 
> @BhavZ what honda you got?


At the moment got '04 600RR

What suzi you got?


----------



## RoSsIkId (26/6/14)

Got a k3 1000 rizla


----------



## BhavZ (26/6/14)

RoSsIkId said:


> Got a k3 1000 rizla


Rizla nice man..

Here in the cape those are so hard to come by


----------



## RoSsIkId (26/6/14)

The k6 came with the rizla stock. Mine is just fairing respray


----------



## shabbar (26/6/14)

Im still king ...
Best suz production bike ever built

Gsx 1000 k6

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rowan Francis (26/6/14)

My vintage little baby

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## shabbar (26/6/14)

Look at those sliders , they klaar


----------



## shabbar (26/6/14)

This is one crazy oke


----------



## BhavZ (26/6/14)

shabbar said:


> Im still king ...
> Best suz production bike ever built
> 
> Gsx 1000 k6


That is seriously putting a knee down, much respect dude


----------



## RoSsIkId (26/6/14)

Putting knee down is so last year




Yes i know its a honda. To lazy to look for a suzuki


----------



## BhavZ (27/6/14)

Marquez is a brilliant, knee and elbow..

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## shabbar (27/6/14)

RoSsIkId said:


> Putting knee down is so last year
> 
> View attachment 7261
> 
> ...


 

definitely cant compare myself to marquez , his on another level 

broke every single record thus far , He is KING


----------



## Riaz (27/6/14)

i would love to get myself a bike, but my wife will disown me LOL

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## BhavZ (27/6/14)

Riaz said:


> i would love to get myself a bike, but my wife will disown me LOL


start with a scooter and her used to you being two wheels then get a big bike


----------



## shabbar (27/6/14)

thats why you supposed to have bought a bike BEFORE you got that horrid disease "onegina"

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Riaz (27/6/14)

shabbar said:


> thats why you supposed to have bought a bike BEFORE you got that horrid disease "onegina"


 


i would have, but then my parents would have disowned me LOL


----------



## shabbar (27/6/14)

eish only other option is to get a mistress and leave the boney at her place lol

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Riaz (27/6/14)

lol

i think the only way that ill get one is to just rock up at home with it one day

then theres nothing anyone can do, coz itll already be bought HAHA


----------



## Snape of Vape (27/6/14)

Riaz said:


> lol
> 
> i think the only way that ill get one is to just rock up at home with it one day
> 
> then theres nothing anyone can do, coz itll already be bought HAHA


 
Haha, I have the same plan, gf says that she will hit it with her car every day then, say it's an accident! :/

I've been riding offroads all my life, but road bikes have been banned by everyone it seems


----------



## shabbar (27/6/14)

i shall stick to my superbikes , i have a 700r raptor and capsized it once .
havent ridden it much since then


----------



## BhavZ (27/6/14)

Superbikes are the way to go imo.


----------



## johan (27/6/14)

BhavZ said:


> Superbikes are the way to go imo.


 
No, "Superbikes are the *quickest* to go imo."

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## RoSsIkId (27/6/14)

A friend of mine just finished a gsxr1000 turbo for a customer. 356hp at 0.4 bar boost. Its insane


----------



## Riaz (27/6/14)

RoSsIkId said:


> A friend of mine just finished a gsxr1000 turbo for a customer. 356hp at 0.4 bar boost. Its insane


sheeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeet

i saw some super bikes at saldhana running nos

my oh my

300+ km/h over 800m


----------



## BhavZ (27/6/14)

johan said:


> No, "Superbikes are the *quickest* to go imo."


Quickest off the line most definitely..

and the only truly enjoyable way to get a knee down.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## RoSsIkId (27/6/14)

Most woman wont let you get a bike. My fiance




Rides with

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## shabbar (27/6/14)

what boot is that ?

my sidi need replacing


----------



## Riaz (27/6/14)

RoSsIkId said:


> Most woman wont let you get a bike. My fiance
> 
> View attachment 7299
> 
> ...


shes a keeper @RoSsIkId


----------



## RoSsIkId (27/6/14)

She gets grumpy if we dont go ride.

@shabbar keep to the sidi's. These are RSTs they great but my heart longs for a pair of alpine stars


----------



## shabbar (27/6/14)

I find dainese a better fit 

My heart longs for a vr46 dainese air 1piece suit .

They retailing at 75k here in jhb


----------



## BhavZ (27/6/14)

RoSsIkId said:


> Most woman wont let you get a bike. My fiance
> 
> View attachment 7299
> 
> ...


Awesome pic man, if you don't mind me asking which club do you ride for?



RoSsIkId said:


> She gets grumpy if we dont go ride.
> 
> @shabbar keep to the sidi's. These are RSTs they great but my heart longs for a pair of alpine stars


I have a full RST kit, suit, gloves and boots and must say they are extremely comfortable.


----------



## RoSsIkId (27/6/14)

We started a club. To much politics so i have since handed my patch. Been riding for 10years. Ill stay with being a lone rider


----------



## BhavZ (27/6/14)

RoSsIkId said:


> We started a club. To much politics so i have since handed my patch. Been riding for 10years. Ill stay with being a lone rider


I know what you mean man..

Yeah in the cape you hear a lot of stories about politics. As long as you follow your passion, that is all that matters.


----------



## RoSsIkId (27/6/14)

Enjoyin track more than a rally anyway

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## shabbar (27/6/14)

+1 on that .

I done the tri track a few years ago , Best ever


----------

